
“GPT-3 Does The Work on some business analyst SQL queries” - exolymph
https://twitter.com/aquariusacquah/status/1284706786247880705
======
sidthekid
This is something that could literally be productionized today.

------
gigatexal
Yikes. Forget the machines the ML algos will take over my job soon

